
Taskell 1.9.3: Command-line Kanban board/task manager with Trello/GitHub support - shcollider
https://github.com/smallhadroncollider/taskell/releases/tag/1.9.3
======
montroser
Very cool. Storing in markdown in markdown is a nice touch because it avoids
vendor lock-in and also makes diffs readable.

